# للبيع كتاب الشيفرة دليلك للحصول على 5000 دولار شهريا



## اكاديمية (23 فبراير 2012)

هل سئمت إنتظار الوظيفة المرموقة التى تحقق طموحاتك ....؟




هل سئمت وظيفتك وقيودها وضغوطها ...؟




هل سئمت انتظار المكافأة الموعودة نهاية العام ..؟




هل سئمت ساعات العمل الطوال ...؟




هل سئمت تبخر راتبك فى أيام معدودات ...؟




هل فكرت فى التحرر من قيود الوظيفة لتنشئ مشروعا خاص بك ....؟




بالتأكيد فكرت ... لكن الأمر ينطوي على كثير من المخاطر والعقبات ...




( رأس المال - افكار جديدة – تنافس شرس– سوق متقلب– خسارة محتملة– إجراءات حكومية )




الحل الوحيد مع




كتاب الشيفرة














دليلك لكسب 5000 دولار شهريا




الأن دع البطالة ولا تنتظر الوظيفة .. فلن تحقق لك شيئا فى اغلب الأحيان..




الأن يمكنك تحقيق ذاتك والتحرر من ضغوط الوظيفة..




الأن يمكنك بدء مشروعك الخاص دون مخاطر أو عقبات..




الأن يمكنك تحقيق دخل رائع متزايد دون حدود ..




الأن يمكنك التحكم فى وقت عملك وقضاء وقت أطول مع أسرتك ...




الأن يمكنك ممارسة هواياتك التى توقفت عنها نتيجة لضغوط الوظيفة ...




الأن يمكنك أن تعيش حياتك بشكل مختلف تماما ..




للحصول على هذا العرض الرائع




بسعر خاص جدا لن يستمر طويلا...




فقط 49 دولار




الدفع عبر الو يسترن يونيون




الاسم : فريد عدنان الصائغ



المدينة : صيدا



البلد : لبنان



تليفون : 0096176951610






احجز نسختك الآن من كتاب الشيفرة لكسب 50 دولار يوميا​


----------

